

OSv, probably the best OS for cloud workloads - westernmostcoy
http://osv.io/

======
fotcorn
A big part is written in C++, for example the interrupt descriptor table is
managed by a class: [https://github.com/cloudius-
systems/osv/blob/master/arch/x64...](https://github.com/cloudius-
systems/osv/blob/master/arch/x64/exceptions.hh)

~~~
justincormack
And the console is JavaScript (using Rhino).

~~~
penberg
The CLI is actually CRaSH which is written in Groovy:

[http://www.crashub.org/](http://www.crashub.org/)

The JavaScript CLI is being phased out.

~~~
justincormack
OK I was just having a look round this morning not really knowing what was
where. Is there a sort of roadmap?

------
westernmostcoy
Announcement on kvm mailing list: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/kvm@vger.kernel.org/msg95768.htm...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/kvm@vger.kernel.org/msg95768.html)

------
xer0x
Ideas like this seem to be the future. I specifically like the small container
concept that this shares with Docker.

------
yules
This is one cool project. Looking forward.

